# TAFE definition of dependant spouse



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Hi there, 

I am on a full DSP and have just read on the TAFE website that a dependant spouse or child of a DSP recipient is entitled to one TAFE course a year. My partner is emigrating from the UK and we are getting married next April. We have applied for a 300 PMV and when he gets here he will be applying for work and I have suggested to him that he update his qualifications to Australian standards either through TAFE or University. If he is not working and not entitled to Centrelink benefits that makes him my dependant, so technically he is entitled to do TAFE courses on my pension.

If there is anyone out there who can confirm my reading of this it would be appreciated.

Fran


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

F&J said:


> Hi there,
> I am on a full DSP and have just read on the TAFE website that a dependant spouse or child of a DSP recipient is entitled to one TAFE course a year. My partner is emigrating from the UK and we are getting married next April. We have applied for a 300 PMV and when he gets here he will be applying for work and I have suggested to him that he update his qualifications to Australian standards either through TAFE or University. If he is not working and not entitled to Centrelink benefits that makes him my dependant, so technically he is entitled to do TAFE courses on my pension.
> If there is anyone out there who can confirm my reading of this it would be appreciated.
> Fran


I would suggest that the 104 week exclusion period for Centrelink benefits will also apply to the TAFE course fee exemptions.
You are the sponsor.....he is your partner...not "your" dependant

My wife and children are on a 309 visa and are not entitled to the subsidised TAFE course - full fee only.

Your husband will also be on a (820) partner visa once you are married from the PMV 300 visa.
See the link:
Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Good luck.


----------

